# The Slingshot Channel goes on vacation!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

After 3 years without vacations, we will leave tomorrow for three weeks on Fuerteventura...

I haven't had such a long recreational trip since I was a kid, and three weeks without slingshot making will be hard...

Anyway, I will be online, but no new videos before middle of August! Stay tuned anyway.

Jörg


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Seems like a well Verdient trip then! Have a nice Urlaub!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

How about, posting shooting pics from Fuerteventura or you can take slingbow to hunt some fish....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

We'll all miss you and hope you have a safe and pleasant trip.


----------



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

JoergS said:


> After 3 years without vacations, we will leave tomorrow for three weeks on Fuerteventura...
> 
> I haven't had such a long recreational trip since I was a kid, and three weeks without slingshot making will be hard...
> 
> ...


Cool! I hope you have a nice time! will you still do the slingshotchannel mythbusters?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

[ Jorg
Have a good trip.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Have a well deserved break and don't forget to bring a pad and pen to sketch ideas!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have a good trip.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

have a nice trip!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are going to pack at least one slingshot, aren't you?








Have a safe trip.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Enjoy yourselves......you deserve it!!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Have fun!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

that is a very long vacation. keep in touch


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I just completed the sale of the majority of the company I work for (as the CEO) to a publicly traded corporation. The process took over a year, and was utterly exhausting. Lawyers, auditors, the works.

For those who don't know about the corporate world, selling a company to a public corporation is one of the most challenging tasks there are, as these guys have to go through a boatload of things, called the "due dilligence". And then the contract itself is more than 500 pages thick.

Anyway, I suceeded at last, and so we will move by end of August to the headquarter of my new employer. So maybe one more video in my old, quite famous garden, then it will be the new garden (which is almost three times as large, and quite beautiful).

Now I am really ready for a looong vacation at the Costa Calma (hope that the name is justified). I will take one slingshot, a wooded one because of the weight, and a bit of spare rubber just in case. Stones will have to make do as ammo.

Jörg


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratz!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like a very well deserved break enjoy.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Have fun coconut plinking! You should bring a few kid sling shots for the local little ones.







Safe travels!


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations in the corporate world. If you make business decisions the way you make slingshots, We will have to called you Donald Trump here on the forum. Have fun on a much needed vacation from what it sounds like.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Joerg, congratulations on the majority sale of your company! I know this is a daunting task. You have succeeded, now go on a well deserved vacation (or as they say in Europe-Holiday!!) Bon voyage! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Joerg,

You can fully soak up every minute and feel you have earned this. Both you and your wife. "The two will be one flesh."

Have a blast !!!! Or read your books !! Just Enjoy.

Ray


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

500 pages!?







Wow that's a lot of bureaucracy!







I wish you only the best of luck with your new endeavours buddy.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Jorg
Congrads on your business venture and good luck in the future.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

CEO? I didn't know. What does your company do, make or sell? Need a Geologist?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulation!!

Take a slingshot when having the vacation.

Casual shooting and hunting are full of funs.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking forward to videos from the new garden!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

we arrived safely and I must say we are in luck! The club is just fantastic, lots of sunshine and plenty of slingshot ammo everywhere...

Greetings from Fuerteventura

Jörg


----------

